# 2 Females, 7 males in Mid Michigan



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I had 9 little bundles delivered to me today by responding to an ad that read "snake won't eat now". All will be in need of good homes, but they'll need to stay with me for at least 3 weeks to make sure everyone is healthy and no one is expecting, as they were all in one tank, of course.









From what I was told and what I can see, these babies are about 8 weeks old. All appear healthy. Girls are extremely skittish, and I'll be working on that. Boys are jumpy but friendly and playful. 

You can see them all here: http://photobucket.com/ratdoptables

I'm located about an hour from Detroit, Fllint and Bay City and would be willing to travel within reason to help these little ones find good homes.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The two baby girls and one little boy have found homes. Still six more little fellows available.


----------

